# HARDWARE FAILURE: Smart card not autherized



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I recieved my 921 today. Check switch ok. Called dish for authorization ok. Downloaded SW L184. Check switch reboot reboot called tech support. They said wait over night leave 921 on leave 921 off everything will be fine in the morning. Still smart card not autherized. Any ideas?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Call them back. The last 2 times I've tried to authorize receivers, they entered either the receiver ID or smartcard ID incorrectly.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

After waiting for 6 months my 921 arrived DOA. Smart card would not authorize it would allow me to watch programing for up to a minute then tell me smart card not authorized. Waiting on an RA from dish.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

When i got mine it wasn't plugged in all the way. 'had to se-seat it. 

'same thing happened when I got my 6000 years ago, so it was the first thing I checked.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

The smart card has been in and out 6 times.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I had the same thing happen to one of my 921's (I think it was the second one). I emailed [email protected] and they sent me a new one the next day.


----------

